

Two years without caffeine, a followup - doctornemo
http://bryanalexander.org/2014/12/23/two-years-without-caffeine/

======
krylon
That is quite interesting!

I recently quit _coffee_ , though not caffeine altogether. I just substituted
about one liter of coffee per day with about one liter of green tea, which -
at least the kind I am drinking - has way less caffeine. (And it tastes
soooooo good! The coffee I used to drink tasted like industrial sewage in
comparison!)

Before, when my alarm clock went off in the morning, I used to roll straigt
out of bed into the kitchen and turn on my coffee maker before even getting
dressed. Now, I make myself a pot of tea, when I arrive at work. I am still
groggy when I get up in the morning, but less so, and it clears up pretty much
by itself before I leave for work.

I remember the mid-afternoon crash rather well. ;-) I still get tired in the
afternoon, but much less so than before.

I am not sure I want to quit caffeine completely (and besides, I really love
the taste of green tea), but I find this post encouraging, if I ever wanted to
try.

